# Resizing an HFS+ partition for free



## virgil_disgrace (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi everybody!  I'm successfully dual-booting OSX and XP on my shiny new MBP2.0.  Everything went swimmingly (well, that's the short story).  However, I was a bit shortsighted in my partitioning of the XP drive.  All I want to do is enlarge my NTFS partition, which requires shrinking my HFS+ partition.

I don't think there's any PC software that can resize HFS+.  As for OSX, I have looked at VolumeWorks and iPartition, but I'm extremely skeptical about paying for something that may not work in my situation, and the reviews online make me even more skeptical.

So I found a thread on an Ubuntu forum about using GNU Parted, and I was wondering if anyone can tell me how that might work on OSX.  Would that even be feasible?  Are there other methods of shrinking an HFS+ partition out there?

Thanks in advance for any insight!!


----------



## simbalala (Apr 9, 2006)

I came across this today, you might want to have a look...

http://www.macgeekery.com/tips/cli/nondestructively_resizing_volumes

I'm not sure it's the answer for what you want but it's worth reading.


----------



## virgil_disgrace (Apr 10, 2006)

Holy crap!  Yes, that is exactly what I dreamed of!  It worked perfectly.
However, resizing my NTFS partition with partition magic caused all kinds of problems.  I'm working on it now, but thanks a million for this tip!


----------

